# Police Officer Charles "Chuck" Armour



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Charles "Chuck" Armour*

Detroit Police Department, Michigan

End of Watch: Saturday, June 11, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 40
Tour of Duty: 17 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: June 5, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: In custody

Police Officer Chuck Armour succumbed to injuries sustained one week earlier when he was intentionally struck by a vehicle he had attempted to stop while on foot patrol in the Greektown area of Detroit.

The driver driving the wrong way down a one way street and was yelling obscenities at pedestrians.

Officer Armour instructed the man to stop when observed him driving the wrong way on St. Antoine Street at approximately 12:30 am. Instead of stopping, the driver struck Officer Armour and then turned the wrong way down a another street. He was stopped by other officers and arrested on Monroe Street.

The suspect was initially charged with assault with intent to kill.

Officer Armour was transported to a local hospital with several broken bones and passed away one week later from complications after undergoing surgery for his injuries.

Officer Armour had served with the Detroit Police Department for 17 years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Detroit Police Department
1300 Beaubien Street
Detroit, MI 48226

Phone: (313) 596-2200


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Armour.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

RIP Officer Armour.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

